# harness a lines for scooter



## stiglets (Dec 15, 2012)

hey guys,
I am currently building a dog scooter from 2 salvaged BMX bikes I have. what would be the best lines and harnesses to use?
I have 2 dogs, both Samoyeds, around 25kg dog and 20kg bitch. they will be leashed to the front of the scooter and then ideally to each other so the bitch can keep the dog in line and away from every car tyre and lampost 

I think i prefer the bungee type lines so they retract a bit and my dogs wont get tied up in them if they slow down a little and the line dangles.

thanks


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I use SASS H back harnesses with belly straps for my Siberian huskies H Back Sledding Harness | SASS Dog Equipment

You can get your gang line, neck line & shock absorber, everything you need from SASS.

On one of our bikes we have a Culpeppers gangline, which has a built in shock absorber - I really recommend them as well.

Ganglines, Dog Gear Catalogue

ETA just noticed where you say the bitch will keep the dog away from car tyres and lamp posts? You aren't intending to run them on the pavement or the side of the road are you?? eek


----------



## stiglets (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for that, I'll check the site out.
Scooter progressing well, just needs painting now


----------

